# SQL: Zeichen aus Feldinhalt löschen



## Laserhead (12. Juli 2005)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, wie ich in einer gesamten Spalte einer Tabelle immer die ersten 6 Zeichen löschen kann.
Zur Erklärung, ich habe eine Tabelle in der irrtümlicher Weise im Feld "Ort" immer die PLZ davor steht.
Jetzt möchte ich die PLZ (ersten 5 Zeichen) plus die Leerstelle (das 6. Zeichen) zwischen PLZ und Ort löschen.


----------



## hpvw (12. Juli 2005)

Sollte mit UPDATE und SUBSTRING funktionieren:
	
	
	



```
UPDATE tabelle SET Ort=SUBSTRING(Ort,6)
```
Aber vorher ein Backup machen oder an einem Backup testen, damit Du nicht den ersten Buchstaben des Ortes unwiederruflich mitlöscht.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Laserhead (12. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich müßte das aber in Access machen oder mit dem SQL Explorer von Delphi.
Leider kennen beide Anwendungen den Befehl Substring nicht, obwohl der in der MS Library beschrieben ist. Das bezieht sich aber vermutlich auf deren SQL Server.


----------



## andi_g69 (12. Juli 2005)

In Access müsste es so gehen:

 UPDATE Tabelle SET Ort = Right (Ort, Len (Ort)-6)

 Oder schau Dir die Syntax der Funktion Mid an, die müsste ähnlich wie Substring funktionieren


----------



## Laserhead (13. Juli 2005)

Danke, das hat funktioniert!


----------

